# broadhead question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I ordered a bow package and they came with cobalt x3s for heads. I'm not familiar with these. They look and feel very sharp but I question their bone penetration?? Anyone familiar with these?
thanks


----------



## RBATA93 (Oct 7, 2010)

not familiar with cobalt but if your already spend hunreds of dollars on a bow... spend another 20 for a couple rage n you won't go wrong


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

RBATA93 said:


> not familiar with cobalt but if your already spend hunreds of dollars on a bow... spend another 20 for a rage n you won't go wrong


Fixed it for you. :lol:


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

All of the broadheads on the market are good broadheads. If they weren't, they wouldn't be for sale as it is an extremely competitive business. I would say the only thing you need to worry about is whether the bow company got a deal from cobalt on a discontinued series of broadheads. If so, there might be something wrong with the design.

I will admit that the advertising from Rage did get me to buy their product last year. I went back to the fixed Muzzy this year. I got tired of having the blades open accidently every time I bumped the broadhead against something. Bad deal when that happens.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks
I did a little research on them and found they are made by ABC and also called Liberty's. Don't think they are too bad but I went and bought the G5 Montecs which by reading on some archery forums are supposed to be the best thing around. ( Lots of bad reviews of the rages.) So I shot the montecs last night and they went completely through my block. So I think I'll stick with those.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Montec's are good.

I've been using Thunderheads for around 20 years, have never had any problems with them so I've not seen the need to change.

huntin1


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree 100%. When I bow hunted years ago I also used thunderheads and thought they were great. Will most likely go back to those if and when I lose/ruin etc the montecs.
btw..if you shoot 125 gr thunders. I have some for sale cheap or trade?? I now shoot 100gr so don't need these. They are still in box.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm shooting 100's too. Switched a couple of years ago from 125's. Put them in the classifieds, someone will buy them.

huntin1


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

verg said:


> They look and feel very sharp but I question their bone penetration?? Anyone familiar with these?
> thanks


verg,
Do your best to stay away from bone shots...like the shoulder, spine, etc., basically the large bones. Any broadhead that's worth riding in your quiver will go through the ribs.

There's a lot of bogus commercial advertisements that are very misleading to bowhunters. One that comes to mind is the "bad to the bone" ad. Yes, Muzzy and any other broadhead is bad to the bone, but NOT through the bone. This is bowhunting, not rifle hunting. Broadheads kill by way of hemorage...blood and blood trails. This is accomplished by shooting the vitals, which is the heart/lung area.

Shoot 'em where they live and you'll do fine! 8) Keep 'em sharp and shoot straight!

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

